# Anyone going to try tonight???



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Im thinking about heading out and giving it a try tonight if my fishin buddy feels up to it. the last few times i have been were not good at all but i just want to get out on the boat and relax, if i get some flounder thats just a bonus. anyone else going to give it a try tonight???


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Was thinking about it but work in the yard all day has worn me out. Good luck looking forward to the report and:takephoto.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

We need :takephoto:takephoto:takephoto !!!!!!!!!!!!!

Scott


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Well, for those of you that wanted to go but decided not to you made a good choice! wind was blowing hard and the water was muddy. only stayed out about 1 1/2 hours and didnt see anything!!! and about pictures...i really dont think you want to see pictures of an empty cooler.


----------

